# Multiple EHDs & Dish DVR Receivers



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

I read in these forums (nothing recent, however) that it is possible to associate multiple EHDs with current Dish receivers.

What is not made explicitly clear is if multiple EHDs are permanently connected via a USB powered hub, can the drives be individually selected from the DVR menu?

Also, are all of the Dish DVRs equally compatible in this regard? Reading the thread on 922s, I find the suggestion that multiple EHDs work with the 922 but not the 622:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182779&highlight=EHD+hub

I currently have a 4-year-old 622. Will I be able to connect multiple EHDs via a hub? If not... would a receiver change help?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I only know of multiple simultaneous EHDs with the 922 working... I'm not sure if they will roll out that support to other Dish DVRs or not... and I'm sure if someone in here had found it working, we would have seen a thread already... so I'm inclined to think the answer is no on everything but the 922 at this point.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

622 support only one EHD - after connect two (thru USB hub or using both USB ports) got error 851.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

So can a 722k properly display 2 (or more) EHD's or do they need to be unplugged and plugged...?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

barryaz1 said:


> So can a 722k properly display 2 (or more) EHD's or do they need to be unplugged and plugged...?


Try and tell us - the box is running different FW then 622.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

To those that want to use more than one EHD, don't use a hub, use a USB switcher. It at least saves you from plugging and unplugging. All you do is switch to the EHD you want to use. I suppose someone makes one with a remote for the truely lazy  (or to be fair, for someone who is handicapped)


----------



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

This has been an eye-opener for me! These have been the clearest responses I've so far seen.

So... for total convenience in external storage, should I opt to exchange my 622 for a 922? Is there any down side to such a move?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

nKeith said:


> This has been an eye-opener for me! These have been the clearest responses I've so far seen.
> 
> So... for total convenience in external storage, should I opt to exchange my 622 for a 922? Is there any down side to such a move?


One of the more seasoned people could answer that specifically better (Haven't gotten around to getting a 922 myself yet :lol The only possible downsides I can see (feel free to correct) is our 922's cost a minimum of $200 depending on an account's status. It would also require an internet access in order to take advantage of sling, and would be an additional $4 a month for the Integration fee. Also they are not able to connect to a Logitech Revue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nKeith said:


> This has been an eye-opener for me! These have been the clearest responses I've so far seen.
> 
> So... for total convenience in external storage, should I opt to exchange my 622 for a 922? Is there any down side to such a move?


I posted info about using a USB switch with a picture long time ago, when no one DVR support multiple EHD. Perhaps search would help other researchers.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have 5 drives connected to my 722. I have each dedicated to a specific genre of movie, drama, action, horror/sci fi, comedy, tv shows. I am using 2 kensington sharecentral switches connected to a small manual usb switch that controls which kensington is visible to the dvr. I could connect a maximum of 8 drives with this configuration. I manually select which drive I want to access. Works like a charm. All drives are WD mybook essentials.


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

I have three drives connected via a USB switch to two VIP dvrs. When I added the third drive, I connected the second and third drive to a hub connected to one side of the switch. I select the '"live" one by powering on one of the two drives. All of my drives (IOMEGA) have power switches in the rear.


----------



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

olds403 said:


> I have 5 drives connected to my 722. I have each dedicated to a specific genre of movie, drama, action, horror/sci fi, comedy, tv shows. I am using 2 kensington sharecentral switches connected to a small manual usb switch that controls which kensington is visible to the dvr. I could connect a maximum of 8 drives with this configuration. I manually select which drive I want to access. Works like a charm. All drives are WD mybook essentials.


I find these comments to be quite instructive on the "in's and out's" of matching multiple EHDs to the current Dish receivers.

I would be quite disappointed if the manual control of multiple EHDs were otherwise... presumably, this should work for all receivers?

But... is it necessary to pay close attention to the conditions under which a switch from one drive to another is made? Must the switch be achieved before any EHD access is attempted... or, is it possible to "hot switch" while already connected to another of the externals?

Of course, what I'd really like to achieve is to access/select a specific drive via the remote.

From what I've seen so far, only the 922 can provide this ease of EHD selection! These being the facts(?), I may soon part with $200 (hopefully, no more).


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

The only thing I have to do when switching from one drive to another on one of the kensington sharecentrals is turning off the first drive(via the on/off button for that drive on the kensington) before turning the second drive on. The dvr can only have one "live" drive at a time. All drives are plugged in at all times and are controlled only by on/off buttons on the kensington switches.

The small usb switch that I use to switch between the two kensingtons does give me an "unsupported drive" message when I switch from one to the other but once I clear that error the connected kensington switch behaves normally.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

nKeith said:


> I find these comments to be quite instructive on the "in's and out's" of matching multiple EHDs to the current Dish receivers.
> ...


For $7.80 I got this four port USB hub with each port having its own On/Off switch right on the hub. Simply turn On the switch for the EHD you wish to use.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028Y4F4S/ref=oss_product


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> For $7.80 I got this four port USB hub with each port having its own On/Off switch right on the hub. Simply turn On the switch for the EHD you wish to use.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028Y4F4S/ref=oss_product


So, the switch fabric allow you connect to any number of drives... 
Perhaps it would suit future enhancement in multiple EHD support for 622/722, but for now radio buttons type USB switch would be error-free.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> So, the switch fabric allow you connect to any number of drives...
> Perhaps it would suit future enchantments in multiple EHD support for 622/722, but for now radio buttons type USB switch would be error-free.


OK.


----------



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

P Smith said:


> So, the switch fabric allow you connect to any number of drives...
> Perhaps it would suit future enhancement in multiple EHD support for 622/722, but for now radio buttons type USB switch would be error-free.


I remain a bit less than certain about what you're advising...

Am I to understand that if one chooses to stick it out with a 622 or 722, the most convenient and efficacious solution for accommodating multiple EHDs is a manual switching arrangement?

I'm presuming that by _radio button control_ you mean the selection of a specific EHD via the remote and a compatible receiver... the 922 being the sole Dish offering?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Guys, It's this simple unless I'm not understanding the concern. You can attach more than one EHD via a _switching_ unit such as mentioned above, not with a splitting unit. (splitting meaning more than one output at the same time switching meaning more than unit _one at a time_)
The one above works because having an on - off switch for each hub is like a switcher.

Yes, unless you find one with a remote control, you will have to get up to change to the EHD you want. I do this, it works fine because the receiver does not care what EHD is connected, so long at it is one at a time. Would it be nice to be menu controlled, sure, do I want to pay what it costs for a 922? No thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nKeith said:


> I remain a bit less than certain about what you're advising...
> 
> Am I to understand that if one chooses to stick it out with a 622 or 722, the most convenient and efficacious solution for accommodating multiple EHDs is a manual switching arrangement?


Correct.


nKeith said:


> I'm presuming that by _radio button control_ you mean the selection of a specific EHD via the remote and a compatible receiver... the 922 being the sole Dish offering?


Actually, I mean use that USB switch where buttons are dependent and allow to select only one device, but your point is valuable too - IR or UHF controlled switch for those who can't push buttons. 

And old thread about same topic: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=160801


----------



## Justgrooven (Jan 23, 2010)

I installed another WD essential tonight. I used a USB switch from Monoprice. Product ID is 6442. It has 4 ports with rocker switches for $7.00. The USB cable it comes with is about 24" and is detachable. Also, I had no problems activating the new drive. The 622 just formated it and I was off and running. Switching between the two drives is easy and fast, turn one off and the other on.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

For those that want another alternative, I have my WD drives connected via one of those octopus connectors. Four inputs into one. Because they can't be all connected at the same time, I leave them all plugged in to the connector, but unplug them from the electric strip. It is probably better they not be plugged in all the time anyway.

I will be getting a new strip that has on/off switches for each outlet to streamline it more, and might mark each one to match what I use that drive for.
I still can easily move anyone I want to my other receivers as before, but leave them "Parked" at my main TV.


----------



## Justgrooven (Jan 23, 2010)

Justgrooven said:


> I installed another WD essential tonight. I used a USB switch from Monoprice. Product ID is 6442. It has 4 ports with rocker switches for $7.00. The USB cable it comes with is about 24" and is detachable. Also, I had no problems activating the new drive. The 622 just formated it and I was off and running. Switching between the two drives is easy and fast, turn one off and the other on.


This worked fine last night but today I get the unsupported usb device error. I had to take the switch out and connect the drive directly then cold restart to get the STB and EHD working. I will do some more testing and update this but for now hold back on the 6442.

Update 3-10

I bought the same hub P Smith used from Amazon and the 622 gave me the unsupported device error. I don't think I will spend anymore money on this. I have a short USB extention cable I can use to plug the drives into the STB.


----------

